# تعلم الالكترونيات و اصلاحها



## aakaa (12 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

يا شباب بصراحة اريد ان اتعلم كل شئ عن الالكترونيات 

قراءة عدة كتب عن الالكترونيات للمبتدئين و عرفت معلومات جيدة كنت اجهلها من قبل و الان اريد ان اعرف كل شئ عن الالكترونيات و رسم دوائر و تفسيرها و اصلاح المعدات الالكترونية و تحليل الدوائر و اكثر من ذلك 

شكرا


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (12 يوليو 2009)

ربما هذه السلسلة خصوصا فى أواخرها تكون مفيدة
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t30647.html


----------



## aakaa (15 يوليو 2009)

شكرا اخ ماجد على الرد السريع


----------



## Eng.Ahmed Badran (15 يوليو 2009)

انصحك ان لا تكثر كثيرا من القراءة 
اقرا .. واتعلم .. بس اشتغل في بيتك اكتر 
فكر في اي حاجة واعملها 
اقعد جرب 
واحرق 
وبوظ 
انا قعدت وانا في الكليه سنتين اصمم في دايرة باور سبلاي صغيرة تشغل سي دي روم وكل ما كنت اصممها واعدل فيها تتحرق وتحرق السي دي وتيجي معايا فلوس تانية اعمل واحدة تانية لان البور سبلاي بتاع الكمبيوتر حجمة كبير جدا وكنت عايز اخد باور من الكاسيت واوصل بيه سي دي من غير ما ياخد اي حجم 
في الاخر لما كنت هتجنن وبدا الياس يتسرب ليا واقول كل اللي بتعلمه ملوش لازمة حلمت بالحل وانا نايم وسبحان الله جربته واشتغل 
كانت المشكله ان السي دي روم بيسحب تيار كبير عشان الميكانيزم اللي فيه بالاضافة الي الكنترول . فكان الريجوليتور ال 7805 بالذات مبيستحملش لانه بيخفض الفولت وبيتسحب منه تيار عالي كمان .. ال 12 كان بيستحمل لانه مش كان بيخفض الجهد قوي .. كان الريجوليتور بعد ساعة يسخن ويتحرق ويحرق السي دي .. ولا مبرد نافع ولا مروحة جايبه نتيجة 
في الاخر حلمت اني لو حطيت اتنين ريجوليتور مع بعض علي التوازي .. هيتوزع سحب التيار عليهم هما الاتنين 
وفي الاخر هيتجمع تاني وبالتالي مفيش سخونه ولا في سحب تيار عالي ولا محتاج حتي مبرد ولا مروحة ولكن ركب مبرد احتياطي 
محدش يقول عليا غبي الموضوع ده علمني بعد كده اعمل باور سبلاي لاي حاجة في الكون 
اعمل دايرة تشغل سماعات اعمل دايرة تحكم في حاجة اعمل دايرة انذار اعمل اي حاجة تخطر في بالك وادخل علي النت وجرب وشوف الحل واسال واحرق وبوظ براحتك ووهات حاجات قديمه وبايظة وخد المكونات منها 
لكن هتفضل تقرا كتير مش هتسفيد كتير لانك في شغلك بتشتغل مش بتدي محاضرات


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (15 يوليو 2009)

معك حق فى أن العلم يحتاج للعملى لتأكيده لكن العلم يجب أن يكون كامل
مثلا فيه 7805 معدن أى غلاف to-3 تتحمل 1.5 أمبير و تستطيع التعامل مع مبردات أكبر و أيضا لابد من وضع معجون سيليكون بين أى ترانزيستور أو ريجيوليتور والمبرد لأنه بيزود كفاءة التبريد على الأقل أربع مرات و قد حدثت معى فى وحدة 20 أمبير ولاحظت سخونة الترانزيستور مع بقاء المبرد باردا وكان السبب عدم وضع هذا المعجون


----------



## Eng.Ahmed Badran (15 يوليو 2009)

فعلا يا اخ ماجد 
معلومة جديده 
انا مكنتش اعرفها 
انت لاحظتها في العملي صح 
الشغل بيعلم اكتر من الكتب وياما حاجات بتبقي حاسس انها هايفة وبترشحك لحاجات اصعب منها بكتير 
عارف البور سبلاي ده 
احتجت خبرتي فيه بعد كده لتصميم واحد ل بي ال سي ان علي مكنه وكل ما نجيبله باور سبلاي جاهز يتحرق من الحرارة وعدم الكفائة لانه صيني ونص مكوناته متشالة ومحطوط بدالها كباري واللي انا عملته متحرقش لحد دلوقتي الحمد لله


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (17 يوليو 2009)

حقيقة كنت دوما ملتزم بها لكونى درستها نظريا و أعلم تفسيرها جيدا ولكن فى لحظة ما ظننت أن المبرد أكبر كثيرا مما تحتاجة الدائرة خاصة فى بلادنا لا تشترى مبرد حسب الرغبة ولكنك تشترى ما تجد و هنا و عند أول اختبار لاحظت أن الترانزيستور بدأ فى السخونة و المبرد كما هو ، وعند وضع السيليكون لم يسخن سوى درجات بالكاد محسوسة لأن المبرد كما ذكرت كان بالفعل كبير

بدون فهم نظرية عمل السيليكون ، سيكون من الصعب جدا استنتاجها وحدك وحتى رؤيتك لها مستخدمة قد لا يوجه نظرك لسبب استخدامها


----------



## راكين-هندسة (17 يوليو 2009)

*زادكم الله في العلم درجات*​


----------



## احسن مهندس طبي (16 أغسطس 2009)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## امير احمد (16 يوليو 2010)

كيف اتعلم الاكترنيات 
انا اري ان ارا الاكترنيات


----------



## محمد ابو كريم2 (17 يوليو 2010)

*تعلم الالكترونيات*

موضوع مفيد جدا وياريت نتعلمها


----------



## howkman (17 يوليو 2010)

طبعا التعلم بالممارسه اسهل وافضل من التعلم بالكتب لان المهندس بدون تطبيق عملي لاشيء


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (18 يوليو 2010)

howkman قال:


> طبعا التعلم بالممارسه اسهل وافضل من التعلم بالكتب لان المهندس بدون تطبيق عملي لاشيء


هذه مشكلة الوطن العربى انه يقلل من قيمة الدراسة والتعلم و مازال يعيش فى حقبة القرون السابقة حيث كانت العلوم فى بداياتها
حينما تتعلم قانون أوم لن يأخذ 5 دقائق لكن لكى تكتشفه و تثبته بدون أن تتعلمه قد يأخذ أيام و ما بالك بقوانين كيرشوف و تحليل الدوائر.
ليس منطقيا أن كل من يريد التعلم أن يبدأ اختراع العجلة من جديد ، يجب أن ندرك أن هناك من قدموا لنا علوم و أننا لكى نكون شيء يجب أن نبدأ من حيث وصلوا وليس من حيث بدأوا.
شاهدت كثير من المهندسين المكلفين بالتصميم فى شركات كبيرة عالمية ولا دخل له بالعملى فالبرامج الآن تحل كثير من المعضلات وهذا لا يقلل من علمه و قيمته.

الموضوع بدأ سؤال عن كيف يتعلم وهناك عديد من الربوابط - رجاء عدم تحويله للمفاضلة بين البعض


----------



## samirnawwar (2 يناير 2011)

جميل جميل ياريت الشباب يدوروا على الناس الجميلة دى ويعملوا زيها مثلا


----------



## ليما حليم (2 يناير 2011)

ربنا يزيدك ياماجد انت بدران


----------



## بحر الهوى (14 يونيو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا وذادكم خيرا فى علمكم وحياتكم


----------



## ارم محمد (20 يونيو 2011)

كيف اتعلم الالكترونيات ياريت لومساعدة


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (20 يونيو 2011)

ارم محمد قال:


> كيف اتعلم الالكترونيات ياريت لومساعدة


اقرأ هذا الموضوع من أوله


----------

